# Release of 10.0-RELEASE is close.



## kpa (Jan 15, 2014)

The version information in /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh was just changed to read 10.0-RELEASE in the releng/10.0 branch.

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&sortby=rev&sortdir=down&revision=260664


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 15, 2014)

It's out.  I just upgraded to it.


----------



## akil (Jan 15, 2014)

When will images be available on FTP*?*


----------



## trh411 (Jan 15, 2014)

The official release will be January 20, 2014. See: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/schedule.html


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 15, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> The official release will be January 20, 2014. See: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/schedule.html



As far as I can tell that's the announcement date. Today is the release build. I upgraded one of my systems to the latest RELENG branch this morning and now `uname -a` says:

```
10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #15 r260665: Wed Jan 15 07:18:51 EST 2014
```


----------



## trh411 (Jan 15, 2014)

Understood, but the FTP images won't be available until the 20th, right?


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 15, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Understood, but the FTP images won't be available until the 20th, right?



That I don't know.


----------



## akil (Jan 15, 2014)

It should be available before the press release, like it was done many times.


----------



## Simba7 (Jan 16, 2014)

Man, I hope it gets here soon. I've been waiting to get all my systems installed with it (sparc64, powerpc64, i386, amd64, etc). My pSeries 520's (and 52A's) have been on standby, waiting for this to officially come out.


----------



## xy16644 (Jan 16, 2014)

Me too. I just checked out stable/10.0 and it still says PRERELEASE.


----------



## kpa (Jan 16, 2014)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> Me too. I just checked out stable/10.0 and it still says PRERELEASE.



It will say that for a while until 10.0 gets released, then stable/10 will be changed to say 10.0-STABLE. Regardless of what uname(1) reports you have to think stable/10 now as the newer version of the two.


----------



## kpa (Jan 16, 2014)

There seem to be some last minute additions that will make it to the release:

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&sortby=rev&sortdir=down&revision=260787


----------



## Simba7 (Jan 17, 2014)

Doesn't 10-STABLE come out at ~10.1 or 10.2-RELEASE?


----------



## kpa (Jan 17, 2014)

The 10-STABLE (stable/10 in SVN) branch was created way before the 10.0-RELEASE branch (releng/10.0) was created and the release branch is actually a copy of the stable branch from a certain point in time. The internal names (STABLE-X, X.Y-PRERELEASE etc.) do not really matter, understanding how the revision control branches relate to each other is the important part. I wish I could find the fancy ASCII art I drew once about how the branching is done but can't find it now...

Edit: Found it, http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?p=187519#p187519. That's an older post that still uses the CVS tags instead of SVN branch identifiers. That's the general idea how the branching is done, stable/n (RELENG_n in the picture) branches are created (copied with `svn copy`) from HEAD and releng/x.y  (RELENG_x_y in the picture) branches are created from the stable/x branch.


----------



## Simba7 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ahh... Thanks for clearing that up.

So, technically, 9-STABLE is newer than 9.x-STABLE? Huh, I always thought it was the other way around. Nice to know.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 18, 2014)

No, there is no 9.x-STABLE branch.  uname(1) will show "9.x-STABLE", but that's not the name of the branch.  9-STABLE just means "The FreeBSD-9 branch right now".


----------



## Simba7 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ahh... Gotcha.


----------



## JanJurkus (Jan 18, 2014)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> It's out.  I just upgraded to it.



How did you do that? Did you compile the entire system yourself?  :O


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 18, 2014)

It's not really out until the announcement.  It has happened before that people thought a new release was out, only to have the actual release be delayed by a last-minute problem.


----------



## fonz (Jan 18, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It's not really out until the announcement.


Repeated for emphasis  §e


----------



## xy16644 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm waiting patiently!


----------



## Simba7 (Jan 18, 2014)

Don't you mean impatiently?


----------



## scottro (Jan 19, 2014)

The ISO images for 10-RELEASE are now up.  (As has been said here and there around the forums, including this thread, if one has already installed RC5 and done a source update, they will have already have 10-RELEASE.)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/relea ... AGES/10.0/


----------



## fonz (Jan 19, 2014)

scottro said:
			
		

> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/10.0/


Note that the above link is for the amd64 architecture. For others, adjust accordingly.


----------



## scottro (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you @fonz.  I am going to blame my failure to mention that on the fact that I have a cold and therefore, my mind is not working well -- or shall we say, even less well than normal.


----------



## Simba7 (Jan 19, 2014)

And let the downloading... BEGIN!


----------



## khoinguyen216 (Jan 20, 2014)

Downloaded and upgraded. But kde4 could not be installed from pkg repo due to x11/kde4-workspace missing. Be careful!


----------



## neel (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm already running 10. In fact, I'm posting this from 10-RELEASE, although I do miss ports-mgmt/pkg_rmleaves.

```
FreeBSD megan 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260829: Fri Jan 17 13:23:36 EST 2014     neel@megan:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## khoinguyen216 (Jan 20, 2014)

@Neel: were you able to install xorg-server? From pkg, I meant.


----------



## scottro (Jan 20, 2014)

khoinguyen216 said:
			
		

> @Neel: were you able to install xorg-server? From pkg, I meant.



As of this evening (around 18:00 EST), I wasn't able to install xorg-server with `pkg install`.  

That is, I received the error that pkg was unable to find it.


----------



## Simba7 (Jan 20, 2014)

Also, be careful with certain systems. I tried installing FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE on a Compaq ML370G1 and the bootloader is doing something to the system. Upon reboot, it just sits there like a dead system until you pull the power cable, yank the battery, wait 10 seconds, put the battery back in, plug it back in, and fire it up.

Unfortunately, it's like this EVERY reboot. I might have to see if I can downgrade the bootloader and see what happens.


----------



## kpa (Jan 20, 2014)

The ftp install sets for 10.0-RELEASE are on the ftp mirrors now. I just used the finnish ftp mirror at ftp://ftp.fi.freebsd.org for creating a jail for my ports-mgmt/poudriere build system. No more need to build my own releases for just that.


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 20, 2014)

neel said:
			
		

> I'm already running 10. In fact, I'm posting this from 10-RELEASE, although I do miss ports-mgmt/pkg_rmleaves.



Maybe ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves or `pkg autoremove` are what you are looking for.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 20, 2014)

JanJurkus said:
			
		

> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it's not that difficult.


----------



## kpa (Jan 20, 2014)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> JanJurkus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it's a well documented procedure that isn't hard at all once you grasp the essentials. The build(7) manual page is one source of information and then there's the handbook that shows the steps in detail:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 20, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a well documented procedure that isn't hard at all once you grasp the essentials. The build(7) manual page is one source of information and then there's the handbook that shows the steps in detail:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html



Thanks for the link, kpa!  I should have included it.  
Bottom line: if you can follow a set of directions, you should be able to compile a FreeBSD system.  
If you happen to run into a problem, post your questions in the installation and upgrade forum.


----------



## scottro (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm going to recommend @wblock's guide  as well.  It gives the short version, so to speak, of upgrading from source.

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/htm ... world.html

Also, if you're already running 10-RC5, you can use the builtin `svnlite` to grab the source, rather than having to first install subversion.  For example, to get the source from a source close to where I live

```
svnlite co https://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0 /usr/src
```


----------



## xy16644 (Jan 20, 2014)

I really like the tutorial at BSD Now:

Tracking -STABLE and -CURRENT (FreeBSD)

Is 10.0-STABLE available yet?


----------



## Beastie (Jan 20, 2014)

It has been officially announced!


----------



## ahhyes (Jan 21, 2014)

khoinguyen216 said:
			
		

> @Neel: were you able to install xorg-server? From pkg, I meant.



*N*o good for me. *S*ame with KDE*.*


----------

